# Полифония в музыкальной школе.



## Марина (3 Янв 2010)

Здравствуйте дорогие педагоги! У меня возникла проблема выбора полифонии для детей-выпускников музыкальной школы. Ведь одно дело когда ребёнок идёт дальше по музыке т.е. в музучилище, а другое когда он учится для себя. Ну неужели все мучают их непонятной и скучной музыкой?... :bad: 
Ответьте пожалуйста как вы справляетесь с этим...


----------



## IV-4-04 (3 Янв 2010)

В XVIII веке написано столько красивой музыки! Многие несложные по фактуре шедевры полифонии легко преобразуются и для инструмента с готовыми аккордами и для г/в баяна (аккордеона). Имея почти 20-летний опыт в области детской педагогики утверждаю: проблема преодолима! Дети разных способностей (исключая музыкально дефективных) играют доступную им красивую полифоническую музыку с большим удовольствием. Важно, чтобы самому педагогу данная музыка была не "скучной" и "непонятной".


----------



## bekbv (4 Янв 2010)

Здравствуйте! Преодолеть можно многое, вопрос в том, а надо ли?


----------



## Софья (6 Янв 2010)

Здравствуйте! Интересная тема! Я, как музыкант обожаю Баха, но работая в музыкальной школе поняла, что не всем (далеко не всем) детям она нужна и полезна. Примерно половина детей, в лучшем случае, способна полюбить полифонию в 12-13 лет. У нас в этом возрасте дети выпускаются. Не говоря уже о том, что пару лет нужно, чтобы научиться понимать. Моё мнение: это не для каждой госпрограммы. Выпускаться из музыкальной школы ученик должен с любимыми произведениями. Любимое произведение хорошо получается, нравится самому и окружающим. А нам, дорогие педагоги, нужно выживать, удачи всем!


----------



## Fedyai (9 Фев 2010)

IV-4-04 писал:


> Многие несложные по фактуре шедевры полифонии легко преобразуются и для инструмента с готовыми аккордами


 - а вот этого надо всячески избегать!)


----------



## kisel (9 Фев 2010)

Цитата:


> - а вот этого надо всячески избегать!)


ув. Fedyai, избегать, конечно, надо, но увы, не всегда возможно - во многих музыкальных школах инструментов с выборкой нет и не предвидится. Увидеть там старенький готово-выборный баянчик ещё можно, но аккордеон - едва ли.

А полифоническая музыка далеко не всегда скучна и непонятна, всегда можно найти что-то путное. 

Цитата:


> Примерно половина детей, в лучшем случае, способна полюбить полифонию в 12-13 лет.


Ув. Софья, а с какого возраста у вас ученики играют полифонию? Поделитесь опытом, возьму на заметку.


----------



## Alexandr (9 Фев 2010)

kisel писал:


> А полифоническая музыка далеко не всегда скучна и непонятна, всегда можно найти что-то путное.



Очень интересно,что именно вы бы посоветовали взять в репертуар.
Спасибо.


----------



## tanja (9 Фев 2010)

Я считаю, что полифонию дети должны играть. Конечно, начинать надо не с Баха, а с небольших пьесок с элементами полифонии, постепенно усложняя. А к годам 12 они уже спокойно играют инвенции, а к выпуску и фуги.


----------



## kisel (12 Фев 2010)

Цитата:


> Очень интересно,что именно вы бы посоветовали взять в репертуар.


Думаю, надо двигаться от простого к сложному. Во-первых, народные обработки ("Ой да ты, калинушка" Паницкого, например), во-вторых, несложные произведения из классики (нотная тетрадь Анны Магдалены Бах), дальше можно уже и перейти к инвенциям и фугам. 
Если есть инструмент с выборной клавиатурой, то существует очень толковый, но при этом такой же редкий сборник, называется, кажется, "Выборный баян в ДМШ" (автор - В.Юрсаков), там масса интересного, но увы, добыть сие издание трудно.


----------



## alexem (16 Фев 2010)

Ой,ой,ой уважаемые коллеги! Что говорим! Что Вы говорите, дорогая Софья! Что значит не всем детям полифония полезна. 
Что-то я не слышал чтобы такое говорили пианисты! Многоголосие - великая школа. Величайшие педагоги и музыканты своих учеников, да и своих детей учили на этой музыке. Кстати говоря, и Бах тоже. И чем раньше дети начнут, тем лучше. Свобода мысли и игрового аппарата. Развитие слуха и многое, многое другое. Конечно начинать нужно с самого элементарного. И инструменты подбирать по возрасту и весу, благо сейчас это возможно. Но результат будет впечатляющий, если этим заниматься в системе и целенаправленно. 
Задумайтесь, в школу пришли два одинаково неподготовленных маленьких ребенка - один попал на баян, другой на фортепиано.
Пианист выпустится более подготовленным, с крепким репертуаром и чаще всего прелюдией и фугой из ХТК, а баянист в лучшем случае двухголосной инвенцией, даже возможно приличным исполнением, но с полным непониманием формы данного произведения. Давайте начинать, коллеги с себя и дети видя с каким интересом м ы относимся к полифонии, как много мы знаем о ней, играем, рассказываем и т.д. так же заинтересуются и заиграют. В работе с детьми, как нигде, важен ПРИМЕР. Дети - лакмусовая бумага. Преподавателю неинтересно или он что-то не понимает, а должен в связи с программой выполнять - дети это чувствуют. Успехов!


----------



## tanja (16 Фев 2010)

Цитата:


> Многоголосие - великая школа. Величайшие педагоги и музыканты своих учеников, да и своих детей учили на этой музыке. Кстати говоря, и Бах тоже. И чем раньше дети начнут, тем лучше. Свобода мысли и игрового аппарата. Развитие слуха и многое, многое другое.


Я с Вами полностью согласна.И если работаешь целенаправленно, то дети понимают и любят исполнять полифонию.
Цитата:


> Пианист выпустится более подготовленным, с крепким репертуаром и чаще всего прелюдией и фугой из ХТК, а баянист в лучшем случае двухголосной инвенцией, даже возможно приличным исполнением, но с полным непониманием формы данного произведения.


А вот тут я с Вами не согласна.Я сама работаю в школе и у нас выпускники играют ХТК не хуже пианистов, а может даже и лучше.


----------



## Софья (17 Фев 2010)

Уважаемый alexem! Вы, по всему видно, работаете в данный момент не с маленькими детьми. Увы, нет у нас возможности приобретать маленькие готово-выборные инструменты! Маленький тульский стои около 70000 руб. Подумайте, кто сейчас идёт на баян?! Это не дети бизнесменов! Наш клиент - полубедный. Поэтому мы довольствуемся теми бу- шными инструментами, что остались от советских времён. Поэтому можем изучать выбор не раньше чем с 8-9 лет. Это примерно третий класс. Вот и считайте. В лучшем случае две полифонические пьесы в год, это в самом лучшем случае. Для понимания, как Вы пишите, формы нужно закрепиться уверенно на всех ступенях полифонии. Не узучая и не закрепляя понимания полифонии на примере простейших менуэтов не возможно перейти маленьким прелюдиям, а только после них к двухголосным инвенциям, только проиграв пару инвенций можно думать о дальнейшем развитийй. Посчитали? Конечно, натаскать способного ученика на прелюдию с фугой это не проблема, но это НАТАСКАТЬ! А, уж "Калинушка" Паницкого, по моему мнению - это далеко не просто. Не стоит забывать, что задача музыкальной школы - дать начальное образование, в большинстве случаев нам приходится, грубо говоря, удерживать клиента. Для него, пацана-оболтуса, проще и естественнее ум-ца. Вот и приходится выбирать из двух зол наименьшее. Не будем забывать, что наш инструмент имеет народные корни. В этом направлении тоже можно и нужно развиваться. Слишком уж мы ударились в академизм! Не хочу сказать, что это плохо, но слишком уж мы стали односторонние, это о нас, баянистах с высшим образованием.


----------



## alexem (17 Фев 2010)

Здравствуйте дорогая Софья! Да, сейчас спор народный ли инструмент баян или академический, решился в пользу - академический! И это неоспоримый факт. Цитата:


> Не будем забывать, что наш инструмент имеет народные корни. В этом направлении тоже можно и нужно развиваться. Слишком уж мы ударились в академизм! Не хочу сказать, что это плохо, но слишком уж мы стали односторонние, это о нас, баянистах с высшим образованием.


Что касается односторонности, то я считаю, что академическое образование никогда не было односторонним. Тому есть большое количество примеров. Кроме того, я уверен, академическое образование есть база, школа, азбука, культура, на основе которой все остальное правильно понимается и развивается. В конечном итоге, посмотрите, любое направление художественного образования и не только, организованное в систему, будь то фольклористика, этнос, мн.др. и даже эстрада стали наукой и находятся в "академической системе координат". Я ничего не отрицаю, есть прекрасные музыканты, которые всю жизнь занимаются определенным видом или направлением в искусстве, так и должно быть, но детское музыкальное образование должно быть академическим, а потом полная свобода выбора.


----------



## Eva (17 Фев 2010)

Очень полезная дискусия и согласна c Вами, Алексей.


----------



## IV-4-04 (18 Фев 2010)

Браво, Алексей Александрович! Содержательно и по сути.


----------



## Софья (18 Фев 2010)

Действительно, браво, Вы меня разгромили в пух и прах! Да и не только сутью, но и авторитетом. Однако... Осмелюсь высказаться, что одно дело рассуждать, находясь на высшей ступени академизма, другое - в глубокопровинциальной ДЫРЕ (во всех смыслах этого слова). Когда с одной стороны находятся родители с русско-советским стереотипом народности инструмента (отделения народных инструментов у нас пока существуют), с другой академизм полученного образования, а с третьей - администрация города, которая заставляет выводить детей на городские мероприятия и платит нам зарплату. У нас не бывает концертов акдемических музыкантов, кроме тех, что проводим сами, но ведь по телевизору дети и родители видят совсем другое. Зачастую нам, почти нищим педагогам, они доверяют меньше, чем яркому телеэкрану. Что пропагандируется сейчас в средствах массовой информации Вы сами знаете. Естественно, бъёмся как рыба об лёд, объясняя важность воспитания вкуса и музыкального слуха у начинающего баяниста. Это просто стон из глубины! А полифонию, вернёмся к исходной теме, играть хочется!


----------



## grigoriys (18 Фев 2010)

Господа, не стоит забывать, что ОСНОВНАЯ задача преподавателя по специальности в музыкальной ШКОЛЕ, - это научить ребенка любить музыку (ну или хотя бы не воспитать стойкое к ней отвращение).
А что касается полифонии в ДМШ, то это обязательный пункт программы. И есть достаточное количество достойной, мелодичной, приятной, толковой и технически доступной музыки. Было издано несколько "полифонических тетрадей баяниста" под редакцией Сударикова, Брызгалина, Лондонова, так что поиграть есть что, было бы желание. А по поводу авторитета... Как правило на местах, и непосредственно "у станка" бывает виднее, у каждого свои "встречные факторы" и "индивидуальный подход" к не так-то просто набранному ученику.


----------



## Jupiter (19 Фев 2010)

Всем пламенный привет из довольно таки средненькой европки.
Может будет полезно: немного скажу о так называемой Западной системе музобразования: мнение не только моё,но ,например и Петра Гертера(он в Германии довольно долго работает в нескольких школах,в том числе средних и высших.Здесь всё называется школой,включая академии...)
При Западном подходе к баянно-акордеоновой школе, полифония- ЭТО ОБЯЗАЛОВКА! Даже загодя зная,что ребёнок сдан в музыкальный класс в общеобразовательной школе и повинность играть на каком то инструменте входит в условия этой общеобразовательной школы,заставляет его и родителей "через силу" учиться в музшколе(иначе просто придётся переходить в "нормальный" класс- а это потеря престижа и в дальнейщем мало шансов посткпить в более престижный вуз),то даже с таким учеником полифонией,как формой,надо заниматься.Даже гитаристам и зобковым флейтистам.Не говоря о аккордеонистах.Поэтому: желание педагога - это слишком мякго сказано здесь на форуме.
Я не сторонник академизма, но полифония как форма обязанна присутствовать просто как несколько часов занятий.Нет инстумента- объясняйте на ф-но,своём инструменте.Но само понятие ПОЛИФОНИЯ, должно ребёнку быть понятно.Тогда и "Ой да ты калинушка" будет достаточным произведением для аккордеониста без выборки...


----------



## Катерина (4 Май 2010)

Полифония должна быть ! Но в каком виде? Когда есть сложности с инструментом и способностями ребенка можно найти выход. Закончив музыкальную школу ученик должен уметь музицировать, вот вам и вариант - играйте такую музыку в ансамбле. Детям это очень нравится!


----------



## Tokarev (14 Авг 2011)

О ЧЕМ ВЫ ВООБЩЕ ГОВОРИТЕ!У нас детей на баян или домру вообще не заманишь!Полифония конечно должна быть!Лучше всего начинать с двух-голосных инвенций!А к выпуску у нас пианисты реферат сдают!)Играть вообще не умеют!В училище берут без муз. образования!!


----------

